# Poll: How Long Have You Owned Your Kindle; Would You Buy It Again?



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Please complete the poll and add any comments you may wish.

ZU


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I have had mine for 9 months and definetely would buy it again. I ordered in January and got it in February just in time for my birthday.-I love being able to just go online and order what books I want and have them almost instantly.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Not only would I buy it again, but I want to buy it for everyone I know. If only I had the money to do that! I think *everyone* should have one!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd buy it again in a heartbeat. I also think everyone should have one. I've convinced my Dad to get one for my mom for Christmas and my daughter will be getting one from Santa. All of will be registered to the same account so we can share books.


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

Bought it in August, and I'd buy it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I certainly would buy it again and if I had the money I would buy at least one per household of my family, plus my dear friend Laura.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jen said:


> Not only would I buy it again, but I want to buy it for everyone I know. If only I had the money to do that! I think *everyone* should have one!!


What she said!

L


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Got mine in April and then bought one for my husband in June (he was starting to get a little toooo interested in mine and there are some toys I am not willing to share!). Realized a few weeks ago that I have reached the point where it is difficult to even remember Life Before Kindle. I am addicted to this thing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I got mine in August.  Gertie K is my new best friend and I'd definitely adopt her again.


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

I had mine a month and would absolutely buy it again!  Now I wish I could afford to get one for my husband, my mom, and my daughters!!  (Then they might understand more when I keep wanting to slip away to read!)


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Kindle is 10 days old today and I would definitely buy again.

I just wish my parents could have had this amazing thing in their lives (Mom has passed and Dad has severe dementia).  They were both avid readers and would have been thrilled with this technology.  Actually makes me sad when I think about it as reading was such a huge part of my family life growing up and as a result I have a great emotional attachment to the very act of reading.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I got my Kindle in May. I only wish that I would have ordered it in Dec. instead of wasting 4 months 

asking everyone what they knew about them.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I bought one and several days later, another.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Mine arrived Nov 6th and I would buy again. Would be lost without it because it feels like I've had it forever. Wish I could buy one for every reader I know.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I let Oprah help pay for my Kindle,  sort of.  I love it and would miss it terribly.  I wish I could afford to give my niece and two nephews one for Christmas.  My gr8 neph.  age 8 is already borrowing mine.  I don't let him leave my side though.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

With out a doubt I would buy it again.  I have my for almost 8 months, and Faith going almost ever were with me. I think I would be lost with at Faith.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

I lied a little, I chose 1-year+ (and I would buy it again), but it won't be one year until Thursday.

Can I be forgiven for a little white lie?

Tracey


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Xia said:


> Kindle is 10 days old today and I would definitely buy again.
> 
> I just wish my parents could have had this amazing thing in their lives (Mom has passed and Dad has severe dementia). They were both avid readers and would have been thrilled with this technology. Actually makes me sad when I think about it as reading was such a huge part of my family life growing up and as a result I have a great emotional attachment to the very act of reading.


You just touch a tender spot in my heart, Xia... My mom still reads, but her mind and eye sight are beginning to fail and my dad stopped reading when the dementia got worse. He just watches tv now. I got my love of reading from them. Books were always a big part of our lives. I see this love of reading being passed on to my grandchildren and it warms my heart!


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

I got mine in May for my birthday and I would definitely buy it again.

Patricia


----------



## Eli (Nov 10, 2008)

I've had mine since January and I wouldn't know what to do without it now. 

I just wish there was someone else in the family that liked to read as much
as I do so I could buy them one.  I'd do it in a minute.  Most of them think 
I'm nuts carrying this thing around with me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Still awaiting mine...

As I said in some long lost other thread, I think Amazon could give away Kindles and still make a fortune off their book sales.  Maybe a limit of 2 per household with proof that more than one person lives there.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Angela said:


> You just touch a tender spot in my heart, Xia... My mom still reads, but her mind and eye sight are beginning to fail and my dad stopped reading when the dementia got worse. He just watches tv now. I got my love of reading from them. Books were always a big part of our lives. I see this love of reading being passed on to my grandchildren and it warms my heart!


Goodness, just goes to show just how special the love of books and reading is. You and I are complete strangers and yet we have something so significant in common. (I love this board!  )

I did/do my best to pass the love of reading on to mine, too. In fact, I'll never forget when my teenage son ******************************************. That just blew me away.

Gosh, I'd sure like to get that book on Kindle as I've never actually had the chance to read it.

_*Edited:*_ To remove personal information.


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

6 months to 1 year and would buy it again!!

I'm with Jen and Leslie...If I could afford to do so, I'd be buying them for all my friends and family!!


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela, Xia -- you touched my heart, too. I lost both parents late last year, my Mom in Sept and my Dad in Dec, and both of them were avid readers. I know it's due to them that my sister and I read as much as we do, and when I got my Kindle I immediately thought of both of them. My Mom was never very computer-literate, but she could easily have managed the Kindle. And it would have helped her get through those chemo sessions, and the after-chemo not-feeling-so-great days.

Sigh. I do miss them, and I wish I could share my Kindle with them.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

2 months & I would most definitely buy again, I also wish I could afford to buy for friend's and family.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

7 months and would most definitely buy it again!!  It is officially one of my can't live without it items!


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

I can believe it will only be a month on Saturday.  How is that possible?  It seems like I've had my "Ramona" for much longer than that.  I simply can't live without it.  I take her everywhere with me.  The one time I did leave her at home I spent and ETERNITY (15 minutes) at the car wash waiting for my car to get done - an impulse stop- If I had known that I was going, I would have made sure that I had her with me.  As someone who carried a book with her EVERYWHERE she went --sometimes several if the one i was currently reading was getting low on pages-- I love being able to travel light.  I can take Ramona with me and have as many different books as I want.  No more books rolling around in the car waiting to get read, or having been read and not removed yet.  No more stacks of books all over the house in various states of being read.  No more asking my husband if he moved my book only to have to give a physical description of the one that I'm looking for. No more finishing a book in the evening and having do drive half an hour to get to a book store that sells the next in the series.  -Living in a city you'd think that there would be a book store near me.  I could go on and on.    

Would I buy Kindle again?  ABSOLUTLY!!!!  And NO WAY would I give her up now.   

Rla1996


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree, definitely a "can't live without item."


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I've had mine almost a month now and I don't leave home without it!


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Khabita said:


> Angela, Xia -- you touched my heart, too. I lost both parents late last year, my Mom in Sept and my Dad in Dec, and both of them were avid readers. I know it's due to them that my sister and I read as much as we do, and when I got my Kindle I immediately thought of both of them. My Mom was never very computer-literate, but she could easily have managed the Kindle. And it would have helped her get through those chemo sessions, and the after-chemo not-feeling-so-great days.
> 
> Sigh. I do miss them, and I wish I could share my Kindle with them.


Khabita, I am so sorry for your loss. Your post touched my heart, too. ((((big hugs)))


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I've had mine for a month now. We ordered one for hubby a few days ago. I would absolutely, positively, without a doubt, in a New York minute order one again!!!!


----------



## DKristie1734 (Nov 14, 2008)

I've had my Kindle almost 2 weeks now; I received it as a gift for my bday that was in back in June.  Apparently, I'm hard to shop for!?!  It was well worth the wait though.  

Xia, sorry for your loss.  Losing family is always devastating.  But your parents gave you one of the greatest gifts: the love of reading.  

I'm trying to pass that on to my nephews.  No matter how tired I am, I can't resist reading to them whenever they ask me.  I'd rather them interact w/another person rather than zoning out in front of the TV or playing on the computer.  Not that there's anything wrong w/that (I do it too, obviously) but hopefully they'll have fond memories of me reading to them when they were little and will take care of me when I get OLD.  Just kidding (kinda).


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Keep it up,  it works.  My nephew does everything for me.  I read to his son now and the 8 yr old already borrows my  Kindle.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

i think we have a bias here...considering we love our kindles so much that we spend time on the internet to rave about it.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Xia said:


> Goodness, just goes to show just how special the love of books and reading is. You and I are complete strangers and yet we have something so significant in common. (I love this board!  )





Khabita said:


> Angela, Xia -- you touched my heart, too. I lost both parents late last year, my Mom in Sept and my Dad in Dec, and both of them were avid readers. I know it's due to them that my sister and I read as much as we do, and when I got my Kindle I immediately thought of both of them. My Mom was never very computer-literate, but she could easily have managed the Kindle. And it would have helped her get through those chemo sessions, and the after-chemo not-feeling-so-great days.
> 
> Sigh. I do miss them, and I wish I could share my Kindle with them.


It is cool to see how "not so different" we are from others... that we are not alone in our experiences and passions! Just think... if not for the Kindle and this forum, our paths would have never crossed! cool...huh?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Xia said:


> I did/do my best to pass the love of reading on to mine, too. In fact, I'll never forget when my teenage son asked for----- A BOOK ----- for his birthday. Not a gamething. Not a fancy podthing or phonething. Nope. It was a book, specifically Sartre's _La Nausee_ that he asked for, translated into English (titled _Nausea_ in English). That just blew me away.


That's the kind of thing that makes my day. When kids get excited about reading (and I don't mean Manga), all is well with the world.


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

Have had mine for a month and a half.  I waffled since January about buying it.  Now that I have it, I wouldn't hesitate to buy it again at twice the price.  Don't tell Amazon, though.

I have never been so attached to a technothingy.  But I don't even really think of it as a technothingy because the techno part disappears so completely.  All I notice is my rediscovered love of reading.


----------



## ozicat (Nov 4, 2008)

I've had mine about a month and love it. Unfortunately, I have a back log of "regular" books that I bought in anticipation for my retirement this last September. I finished one of them on Sunday and told my husband that reading it was so 20th century! Now I'm back to reading on the Kindle. I'll just have to read my other books in between times when I'm feeling nostalgic.


----------



## BFFKindle (Nov 4, 2008)

I was one of the first to purchase a Kindle (actually I think I pre-ordered on 11/17/07 -- thus qualifying for "one year plus")and I don't think I could do without it.  I love it!  It's my favorite thing.  I bought one for my daughter for Christmas and I hope she loves it as much as I do.  Yes, I would definitely buy it again if I need to and again and again and again (but I hope this one last for a long time, of course).
Also, I'm glad I finally found this Board.  I haven't posted much yet, but I love to read your posts.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So ... a random spammer used this ancient thread to try to spam the boards and I took care of them But GOOD!

Still, it got me thinking. This thread is from 2008. Now it's 2020. 

So, NOW how long have you had a kindle? and would you buy again?

I've had mine since July 2008 and of course I'd buy again ... I've bought several since then. 

(Sorry -- not going to bother editing the poll, though  )


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I've had my (current) Kindle 1-2 years, not really sure just how long and probably would never buy the same one again as there is always an upgrade available but definitely 100% would buy another Kindle when a newer option catches my eye. I've had *A* Kindle for a decade at least.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, yes! To clarify. I don't have the SAME kindle since July of 2008 .... I've had several over the years. I think I've had the one I have now for about 2 years, but the one I had before that still works -- it's my back up. And I even have a third one that's a loaner -- so if someone wants to borrow a book, I can loan it to them on the spare kindle.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I've had one Kindle or another since the first K1 which I considered absolutely magical (it did finally get croaked face down against a cement floor in 2011, but had been used every day since first received in July 200.

I currently have an Oasis2 with a Voyage for backup, one or the other in use every day.  Mother uses a Voyage every day with an old Basic for backup or loaning books to friends.  MIL uses my old Kindle Keyboard every day.  DH still uses his original PW2 every day as does DS -- so all on the same account a few to many years old.

I've never had to return a Kindle, they're all still happily in use and working well.  I've said it before and will repeat here, they have each been my most prized material possession.  I always have one with me and don't wish to ever be without one.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Got my first Kindle (a K2) early in 2009.
Got DW her first (also a K2) late that year.
I went through a couple ending up with a Keyboard and then transitioned to a Fire.
Sometime along the way switched to an iPad mini and then an iPad and the Kindles sat by the wayside. DW stayed true to her's and is still on a fairly old Paperwhite even though she too has an iPad mini.
Recently the eye strain of reading on an iPad is really starting to get to me (getting old I guess...LOL...well that and reading much more since retirement several years ago) sooooooo, am now anxiously awaiting delivery of a Paperwhite 10th gen with plans to going back to reading exclusively on the Kindle.

Kinda why I re-appeared on here after a 7 year hiatus. Was active here when it was a primarily reader board. Alas, now it appears to be primarily a writer board although there are several names I recognize from the good old days....


ETA: The original K2 appears to be battery deceased, however, dusting off the old Keyboard I got it to take a charge (albeit it doesn’t hold well) and it still works. More than I can say for my original iPad mini (button failure).....


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Had my first Kindle when the K2 became the first one to be made available internationally (2009?). Since then I've had very nearly all the models except the basic Kindles or the PW3 and although I tried the Oasis I really didn't like it and sent it back! 

I still have all the Kindles and they all still work to one extent or another. Some have spent a few years giving service elsewhere before being returned to me for retirement.

I bought the PW4 because I wanted the latest model (not including the dreadful Oasis) and made a point to use it as my primary device but I find I'm using it less and less as time goes by - it may just be my specific unit, but I find the screen contrast very wishy-washy compared to other models, even with the text boldness on full.

My absolute favourite is the Voyage and I would buy that again and again and I'm really disappointed that it's the one Amazon have abandoned.   I use it almost to the exclusion of all the other models I have. Don't know what I'm going to do when it finally goes off to the great Kindle Store In The Sky.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> Got my first Kindle (a K2) early in 2009.
> Got DW her first (also a K2) late that year.
> I went through a couple ending up with a Keyboard and then transitioned to a Fire.
> Sometime along the way switched to an iPad mini and then an iPad and the Kindles sat by the wayside. DW stayed true to her's and is still on a fairly old Paperwhite even though she too has an iPad mini.
> ...


Welcome back, Tip10 .... yeah ... I guess all the readers are busy reading so just don't post here as much. Such is the way with forums: the people come and go. Though we do get a small flurry of activity when there's a new device, and there are several threads in the Book Corner that maintain a moderate level of activity. I've bookmarked the ones I like to pay attention to.  Meanwhile, the writers are writing, but do spend a lot of time posting here as well.

There was a turnover mostly because Harvey died a few years ago. His wife and girls kept it up for a couple of years, but it was really his baby, so when they had an opportunity to sell it, they did. Sadly, the new owners are pretty much absentee.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> My absolute favourite is the Voyage and I would buy that again and again and I'm really disappointed that it's the one Amazon have abandoned.  I use it almost to the exclusion of all the other models I have. Don't know what I'm going to do when it finally goes off to the great Kindle Store In The Sky.


I think we've had this discussion before, but have you tried the newest PW? It's pretty darn close to the Voyage, I'd say. Though I'd agree with you that the Voyage is the best device they've made. Ergonomically, especially -- power button placement. In or out of a case or cover it's very nice to hold.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think we've had this discussion before, but have you tried the newest PW? It's pretty darn close to the Voyage, I'd say. Though I'd agree with you that the Voyage is the best device they've made. Ergonomically, especially -- power button placement. In or out of a case or cover it's very nice to hold.


Yes, as I said, I do have the PW4 (or the PW 10th gen as Amazon call it) and for me it's not as good as my Voyage.

It's not just that it's slightly larger and heavier and the power button isn't as well placed - those things are relatively minor and I can live with them. The thing that stops me using it most is the contrast of the display. As we all know, these things can vary from unit to unit even with the same model and we all perceive these things differently anyway. But for ME with MY devices, the text on the PW just isn't as crisp as the Voyage and I find myself constantly fiddling with the settings or cleaning my glasses in an effort to rectify it! In the end it's easier just to read on the Voyage.

My hope going forward is that a newer model will not have the same problem.

Incidentally, I don't know if they've changed what they make the screens from over the years and that that's what makes the difference, but to my mind, they've never bettered the Kindle Touch for basic crispness of text. For a direct comparison with the newer models, take the back light off and take away the text boldening and even the Voyage isn't as good. (At least in my opinion of course ). But with those newer features, for me, the Voyage reigns supreme!


----------



## geezergas (Nov 8, 2014)

DX for > 10 years. > 1500 books, been around the world on planes, boats, vans, on the beach every morning.  Won't leave home without it. Am thinking about updating but love the size.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Yes, as I said, I do have the PW4 (or the PW 10th gen as Amazon call it) and for me it's not as good as my Voyage.
> 
> It's not just that it's slightly larger and heavier and the power button isn't as well placed - those things are relatively minor and I can live with them. The thing that stops me using it most is the contrast of the display. As we all know, these things can vary from unit to unit even with the same model and we all perceive these things differently anyway. But for ME with MY devices, the text on the PW just isn't as crisp as the Voyage and I find myself constantly fiddling with the settings or cleaning my glasses in an effort to rectify it! In the end it's easier just to read on the Voyage.
> 
> ...


Ah yes!

I never had the Touch, so can't compare. I don't see a lot of difference on my Voyage and PW10 screens. In fact I did the unthinkable and accidentally left my PW10 -- which and been my main go to/carry everywhere kindle -- in the seat pocket of our friends' van*. We'd taken a short trip to my brother's cottage on a bay of Lake Ontario and it got left int he hurry to unload us so they could head home. So last night I was reading on my Voyage. Funnily enough, what struck me is that it felt heavier? Might be down to the difference in cover. I may stick with it for a while before switching back to see if I notice anything else. 



geezergas said:


> DX for > 10 years. > 1500 books, been around the world on planes, boats, vans, on the beach every morning. Won't leave home without it. Am thinking about updating but love the size.


My brother loved the DX but his finally died.  He replaced it with a basic kindle, which he likes, but he REALLY liked the size of the DX. He thought about the Oasis, but wasn't ready to spend the bucks at the time he needed to replace it.

*not to worry -- I'll get it back from them later today.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I had a Voyage but the battery got weak on it so I gave it to someone who didn't have a reader.  I really like the PW4 better.  I almost didn't get the PW4 because of the flush screen since that was always causing me to turn pages accidentally on my Voyage.  But I have the original Kobo Aura, the first ereader with a flush screen and that  never happened with it, so I got one and it's been fine.  I guess it was just the way my hands fit the Voyage.  I really wasn't that fond of it.

I haven't responded to this thread till now because I wasn't sure if it was about how long I've been using Kindles (since 2009) or how long I've had my current Kindle.  Actually I have 5 Kindles now and I bought them years apart and I use them all from time to time.  I don't really have a favorite.  And I like the PW3 about as much as I like the PW4.

Barry


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

geezergas said:


> DX for > 10 years. > 1500 books, been around the world on planes, boats, vans, on the beach every morning. Won't leave home without it. Am thinking about updating but love the size.


I also loved the size of the DX, though I rarely carried it around with me. I would read on it at home and carry my K3 when I went out - I never had any problems moving between them.

The DX only got relegated to occasional use when the touch screen Kindles came out - they are so much easier to navigate that I found I preferred using the them, even if it meant having a smaller screen. I probably would've bought a touch screen DX if they'd brought one out - especially back before I retired and could still have afforded the higher price. 

I still have my graphite DX but recently the wireless has stopped working - I can transfer books manually though and in all other respects it works just fine.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Way more than a year and I would buy  it again but they dont seem to make the Voyage anymore.

Still updates fine and works great.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

I have two Paperwhites. Newest is coming up on a year. First is more than 5 years and I still keep the battery charged. It has a very small crack in the screen and I don't use it anymore - it's my backup.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Since 2008. My first Kindle was the "Oprah" Kindle. Still works. I've had many more over the years. I guess the only one I did not buy was the basic Kindle. My daily reader is the Kindle Oasis - 1st gen. I have the 2nd gen but found it to be too big and somewhat heavy. I love the Voyager but gave mine to a relative who will loudly proclaim she is "not a techie" but she loves her Kindle.


----------



## Elsie Bea (Mar 12, 2021)

Rarely use it anymore. The kindle app on my phone is my go to.


----------



## valinda (May 4, 2021)

soapy70 said:


> I have had mine for 9 months and definetely would buy it again. I ordered in January and got it in February just in time for my birthday.-I love being able to just go online and order what books I want and have them almost instantly.


I have a small android (about the same size as a kindle) that I use exclusively for the free kindle Amazon gives readers. (I was given a Chromebook for other internet activities) What is the difference between that and the Kindle you have to buy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

valinda said:


> I have a small android (about the same size as a kindle) that I use exclusively for the free kindle Amazon gives readers. (I was given a Chromebook for other internet activities) What is the difference between that and the Kindle you have to buy.


The kindle eReader is a completely different device to a tablet or phone with the kindle app. The screen is "eInk" which looks and 'reads' more like a paper. So for those of us who are a bit silly about reading, it's sooooo much more like the books we've been used to for 40, 50, 60 years.  Current models come with a built in lighting system. For many, the fact that it is a dedicated ereader is good because it eliminates any distractions -- there's no real functionality for email, web browsing, or anything else like that. But the biggest advantage is definitely that it's much easier on the eyes for most people because of the screen technology. Of course, it's black and white only -- those who like graphic novels or manga may not find it suitable.

So .... for those that can afford it, I'd recommend the Paperwhite as the best value for money. The Oasis is the high end model with some extra bells and whistles, but probably not necessary for most casual readers and significantly higher priced. And even the base model is a darn fine device. BUT -- if you're happy with the small tablet you have and need to watch your pennies, there's nothing wrong with that. You can adjust the lighting and colors pretty well to make it comfortable on the eyes which, past 60, is my big concern.


----------



## valinda (May 4, 2021)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The kindle eReader is a completely different device to a tablet or phone with the kindle app. The screen is "eInk" which looks and 'reads' more like a paper. So for those of us who are a bit silly about reading, it's sooooo much more like the books we've been used to for 40, 50, 60 years.  Current models come with a built in lighting system. For many, the fact that it is a dedicated ereader is good because it eliminates any distractions -- there's no real functionality for email, web browsing, or anything else like that. But the biggest advantage is definitely that it's much easier on the eyes for most people because of the screen technology. Of course, it's black and white only -- those who like graphic novels or manga may not find it suitable.
> 
> So .... for those that can afford it, I'd recommend the Paperwhite as the best value for money. The Oasis is the high end model with some extra bells and whistles, but probably not necessary for most casual readers and significantly higher priced. And even the base model is a darn fine device. BUT -- if you're happy with the small tablet you have and need to watch your pennies, there's nothing wrong with that. You can adjust the lighting and colors pretty well to make it comfortable on the eyes which, past 60, is my big concern.


Thank you. That is very good advice.


----------



## Fogeydc (Oct 24, 2017)

e-readers have much longer battery-life than tablets (of any size, including phones).

If your life may include being stuck-for-hours somewhere -- especially suddenly & unexpectedly -- & re-charging might be difficult even if you remembered to bring the cable/charger! an e-reader is a definite asset. (think -- sick-relative bedside either at a care-home or hospital)

That's why I got my first PW (the first Kindle-with-light); I have a newer model I carry around. Very useful for grocery-store-lines & easier to read on than my phone.
I tried a non-lit earlier Kindle (mostly for the TTS aspect) but found it a bit difficult to read on even in good lighting.

My usual at-home reading is either on an iPad (for newspapers & anything graphic, & books during treadmill-time -- need the bigger screen for those, & BTW the Kindle app also has a "warmer" tone which is nice) or an O3 with the nice "warm" light. I like that extra inch of the newer model & the warm-tone is way easier on the eyes than the bright-white of the PW.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

This thread is a trip down memory lane isn't it. Started when I got my first kindle the magical K1 with its unicorn shiny bar. Still works, but can't for some reason pull books to it anymore via 3g. Have to put them on via usb. And the font looks faded now compared with others. But it lives. .
All my kindles are still alive. Well maybe the small Oasis is showing some battery issues. Even with the charging cover on, it keeps telling me it has no juice at random times. So who knows. But my K1, keyboard, button basic, Voyage all still work. And I read mostly on my big Oasis. And sometimes on my Voyage. I have enjoyed grabbing my basic to read outside as it still has one of the best screens with no touch and no light. Just great contrast, but only for outside in bright light. 

So yeah, I'll continue to buy them. I still can't read on phone or tablet and I have a nice phone now. Just not my thing. My eyes much prefer the paper look of e ink.


----------

